# Leffe Blonde



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Got the Leffe Blonde clone down on Wednesday night. From planning to brewing it only took eleven months :blink: 

A report will definately follow but it's fermenting nicely at the moment.

FLY-BLOWN BELGIAN

All Grain
Batch Size 24L
Boil Volume 29L
I lose 2 litres to deadspace and trub in my boiler.
Efficiency 75.0%

Estimated OG 1065
Estimated bitterness 27IBU
Estimated Colour 7SRM

5.7 kg Pilsner Malt
.45 kg Munich Malt
.15 kg Caraamber
.10 kg Melanoidin Malt
.30kg Cane sugar

38g Styrian Goldings 5.5%AA (60 min)
20g Saaz 3.5% (15 min)

Wyeast 1762 Abbey Ale 2


C&B
TDA


----------



## action man

sounds good but the OG seems a bit low


Leffe Blonde is a strong beer from memory its around 8%+


but yours shouild still turn out good and tasty as all*home made beer does. 






*maybe not all but most of it


----------



## MCWB

Nah, both the Blonde and the Brune are only about 6.something%. The others are over 8 though. 

Looks good TDA, another addition to the 'beers I must brew' list. -_-


----------



## Snow

That recipe looks perfect TDA. Can't wait for the tasting report! I've been thinking about getting that yeast....

I love the play on words with "Fly Blown" :lol: 

- Snow


----------



## Goat

How's that 'Fly Blown' going TDA? Are we out of the fermenter?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Goat said:


> How's that 'Fly Blown' going TDA? Are we out of the fermenter?


 Goat, had a "sample" last night, gravity was 1019, it still has a few points to drop before I put it in secondary. On the sample, well I reckon I'm onto a winner here :lol: !
It is definately lighter in colour than the original and the esters are very restrained which is how the yeast I used is supposed to act.

Further updates to follow.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Goat

Sounds good - I'm tossing up between a copy of that and and Skunk Fart for the weekend..... might have to be a Blonde 

I've got Wyeasts 3837 and 1388 - that's the tough part... the latter is probably the most appropriate.


----------



## Doc

How did this turn out TDA ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## chiller

From personal taste experience on 3 occassions I can say Doc it is very close to the original.

The bottle Pedro and I "evaluated" recently had percievable diacetyl but I had not noticed any in the previous 2 bottles. I am very diacetyl sensitive [I loath it]

The malt, aroma and hops were so close to the original we were forced to open another "original" just to be certain. 

Steve.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Doc said:


> How did this turn out TDA ?
> 
> Beers,
> Doc


 I am yet to do a comparison on the Leffe Blonde but as far as I can remember it is similar yet different. I will get a Leffe to do a taste test with and post back.
As chiller stated, I certainly haven't noticed any diaceytl with the ones I have tasted but the bottle he and Pedro sampled had some (apparently).

It still a lovely drop however B) 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Hi all

It's worth noting the commerical sample had diacetyl as well, so TDA was true to style 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Hoops

Alrighty, looking to do this brew for the QLD Xmas case.
Doing an order through G&G tommorrow.
What do you think about the Belgian Candy Sugar?
Clear or amber?

Hoops


----------



## Doc

Hoops said:


> Alrighty, looking to do this brew for the QLD Xmas case.
> Doing an order through G&G tommorrow.
> What do you think about the Belgian Candy Sugar?
> Clear or amber?
> 
> Hoops
> [post="64456"][/post]​



I'd go the clear for the Leffe Blonde. 
But I'd order both. I had both on hand and ended up using the Amber in my Bier de Garde this week due to some efficiency problems on that beer.
Always handy to have in stock.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hoops

Just mashing in now, so will see how it goes in a few weeks.
This is the test run for the Xmas case so if it turns out good and the keg goes quickly I will do it again soon for the Xmas case.

Hoops


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Hoops said:


> Just mashing in now, so will see how it goes in a few weeks.
> This is the test run for the Xmas case so if it turns out good and the keg goes quickly I will do it again soon for the Xmas case.
> 
> Hoops
> [post="65876"][/post]​



Looking forward to your report Hoops.

I have to brew this again.

C&B
TDA


----------



## chiller

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Hoops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just mashing in now, so will see how it goes in a few weeks.
> This is the test run for the Xmas case so if it turns out good and the keg goes quickly I will do it again soon for the Xmas case.
> 
> Hoops
> [post="65876"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your report Hoops.
> 
> I have to brew this again.
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="65993"][/post]​
Click to expand...



Yes you do!!

Hoops, it is a very tasty drop. It does have a very subtle leg disabling effect that you don't see coming.

Steve


----------



## buddingbrewmaster

How did all your leffe blonde clones go?
It is one of my favourite beers, and i'm wondering if you could possibly post 
an extract, mini mash recipe, if so i would be very grateful.
Thanks


----------



## dallas

Here is a recipe that I got given, and currently have in the fermentor.. it's starting to slow down now, (havn't had a sample yet), but smells good through the airlock... 

Muntons Premium Lager 
1.5kg light liquid malt 
500g glucose 
25g Saaz hop pellets 
Safale K-97 yeast. 

Bring 2 litres of water to boil and add malt, glucose and hops. Boil for one minute, rest for 15 minutes, then strain. Continue brewing in normal way. Final volume 21 litres. 


give me a week or so and this one will go into the bottle, and i'll give you an update on how it's tasting... 

D


----------



## Steve

dallas you'll be hard pushed to get a blonde out of that....no offence but you might get a boags(ish) type brew. Im sure it'll certainly be very drinkable though


----------



## dallas

flair enough steve.... no probs.. was just a recipe i picked up alittle while ago... 

then i guess i'll sit back with the others and ask the advice of others for a suitable kit based leffe recipe! (and look forward to my 'mutant' leffe when she's ready!)

D


----------



## Hoops

> Looking forward to your report Hoops.
> 
> I have to brew this again.
> 
> C&B
> TDA


Well, after brewing the Fly Blown Belgian I wasn't overly impressed when I tasted it just after kegging................however it has now been in the keg for a few months, is crystal clear and is AWESOME!
I think it was a little over temp during primary fermentation (new temp controllers and "in wort" thermometer will fix that) but it is a really nice beer that has that warming effect to it.
Now I know what you mean about the subtle leg disabling effect Chiller ^_^ 
DEFINITLEY on the brew again list and as I am going to make a heap of yeast for the QLD yeast swap I think it will be an ideal opportunity to brew it again.

Hoops


----------



## Ross

Hoops said:


> Looking forward to your report Hoops.
> 
> I have to brew this again.
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after brewing the Fly Blown Belgian I wasn't overly impressed when I tasted it just after kegging................however it has now been in the keg for a few months, is crystal clear and is AWESOME!
> I think it was a little over temp during primary fermentation (new temp controllers and "in wort" thermometer will fix that) but it is a really nice beer that has that warming effect to it.
> Now I know what you mean about the subtle leg disabling effect Chiller ^_^
> DEFINITLEY on the brew again list and as I am going to make a heap of yeast for the QLD yeast swap I think it will be an ideal opportunity to brew it again.
> 
> Hoops
> [post="88921"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Enough left for the xmas case?


----------



## JSB

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: JayBrew Blonde v1.0
Brewer: Jason 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Dubbel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.91 L
Estimated OG: 1.077 SG
Estimated Color: 13.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.25 kg Powells Pilsner Malt (1.5 SRM) Grain 73.8 % 
1.20 kg Powells Ale Malt (4.0 SRM) Grain 16.9 % 
0.20 kg IMC Munich Malt (6.1 SRM) Grain 2.8 % 
0.10 kg JWM Amber Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 1.4 % 
0.10 kg Weyermann Caraaroma (178.0 SRM) Grain 1.4 % 
0.01 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II (558.0 SRM) Grain 0.1 % 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 13.5 IBU 
28.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
0.25 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (75.0 SRM) Sugar 3.5 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (Wyeast Labs #1214) Yeast-Ale


----------



## deadly

> Well, after brewing the Fly Blown Belgian I wasn't overly impressed when I tasted it just after kegging................however it has now been in the keg for a few months, is crystal clear and is AWESOME


I too have brew this (third one in 2ndry now) and had the same thoughts on it.It was very harsh initially but now its going down a treat.I went out and bought 2 stubbies of the original to compare ($5.50 each - ouch)and its very close,but the missus prefers the Fly Blown especially now its aged a bit.
Thanks for a great recipe :beerbang:


----------



## tangent

i'm drooling at a recipe 
now i know i'm hooked


----------



## Hoops

Ross said:


> Enough left for the xmas case?
> [post="88926"][/post]​


I am taking a bottle to this weeks BBC meeting and after that there will probably be 2L left in the keg if I'm lucky so no unfortunately not.

Hoops


----------



## JSB

Keeping the Belgian them a going !!! and on reading Brew Like a Monk..

Post ya tasty Belgian Creation Here.......Let make 2005-2006 Summer a Belgian Summer

Cheers
JSB


----------



## tangent

I'll brew to that!


----------



## Ross

Hoops said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough left for the xmas case?
> [post="88926"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking a bottle to this weeks BBC meeting and after that there will probably be 2L left in the keg if I'm lucky so no unfortunately not.
> 
> Hoops
> [post="88955"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Go on be a sport - bring a bottle with you on the 3rd, it sounds fantastic...


----------



## bennyc

I'm giving the Fly Blown Belgian Ale a whirl on the weekend. Anyone tried it recently? Any hints or tips?

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

bennyc said:


> I'm giving the Fly Blown Belgian Ale a whirl on the weekend. Anyone tried it recently? Any hints or tips?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ben


Hey bennyc,

the only tip I would give you is use an authentic Belgian yeast such as 1762, 1214 or even 3787 (all from Wyeast)

I brewed this again last month and used the Leuven Ale yeast. It is currently conditioning and samples are really promising. I don't think you can go too wrong with the malt bill on this and you could easily mix the hop varieties up a bit but aim for the same bitterness (no American hops however), let the yeast do the talking.

Good luck with it.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

Was going to do my interpretation tomorrow. However I can't be arsed this weekend and might adopt the great Australian maxim and put it off for a week.  

FA Cup's tomorrow night don't want to be tired/hungover. More drinking time required this weekend instead. :beerbang: 

I shall console my postponed brewday drinking copious amounts of bitter. 

Warren -


----------



## bennyc

Thanks TDA - I have the 1762 lined up so should be fine. And I'll be using the Styrian Goldings and Saaz hops as suggested in the recipe. Keeping it nice and simple for the moment!

Warren, I have a suspicion that I'll be diverging from you in that I'll be hung over from the FA Cup and brewing on Sunday. We'll see how it pans out...  

Ben


----------



## bennyc

Actually TDA, did mean to ask: what mash regime have you used - is 66 degrees for 60 minutes okay?


----------



## warrenlw63

Yep, too much drinking to be done Ben. Also I usually get up around 6am to do my brews. Can't see that happening this weekend. :lol: 

FWIW Here's my interpretation of the recipe. Not totally faithful to the original but should get me there. It's utilising ingredients I have on hand. :beerbang: 

Warren -

Fly Blown Blonde

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

18-A Belgian Strong Ale, Belgian Blond Ale

Min OG: 1.062 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 9 Max Clr: 15 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.65
Anticipated OG: 1.063 Plato: 15.53
Anticipated EBC: 13.6
Anticipated IBU: 25.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
7.9 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 31
15.8 2.00 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
15.8 2.00 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7
51.4 6.50 kg. Barrett Burston Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
1.2 0.15 kg. Baird's Crystal UK 1.034 145
7.9 1.00 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 3.8 60 min.
75.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.60 19.7 60 min.
15.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 0.5 15 min.
15.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.60 1.1 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 11.65
Total Water Qts: 30.68 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.03 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mash 10 90 64 64 Infuse 72 29.03 2.49


Total Water Qts: 30.68 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.03 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 36.81 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


----------



## bennyc

warrenlw63 said:


> Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
> Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> mash 10 90 64 64 Infuse 72 29.03 2.49



Hmmm, not quite sure I understand the above (sorry, new to interpreting these numbers!)...

I take it there's a 90 minute infusion at 64 degrees, (and I get the liquid amount and ratio), but what are the other numbers? :huh:


----------



## warrenlw63

:lol: Bloody Promash!!!

I'm doing 64 degrees @ 90 mins Ben. Wouldn't mind it a smidge drier than actual Leffe Blonde. Find it (Leffe) a bit too sticky for my tastes. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## oldbugman

72 deg strike water.

29.03 litres worth

giveing a mash ratio of 2.49


----------



## warrenlw63

This should look prettier.  

Warren - 

View attachment Fly_Blown_Blonde.html


----------



## bennyc

Aha!  

Thanks!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

bennyc said:


> Actually TDA, did mean to ask: what mash regime have you used - is 66 degrees for 60 minutes okay?



I am a 90 minute masher but 65-66C should see you right Ben.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Quintrex

I've currently got two fermenters chugging along(@22deg) on this beautiful blond, as I was really interested in how using a really estery yeast like the chimay yeast vs a more spicey yeast like the Hoegaarden one would turn out.

samples of each taken yesterday

Currently the one using the Chimay tastes like Bubblegum .

The other it is too early to tell, although kinda tastes honey-ish, maybe I should raise the temp of the Hoegaarden in the next few days, to get a bit more character into it.

Q


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

I bottled my version of this fermented with the Leuven yeast on Friday. OG was 1066 and FG was 1006 an amazing 90% apparent attenuation  . 

How are the other efforts coming out? 

And Les, I have one put away for you mate.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Quintrex

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I bottled my version of this fermented with the Leuven yeast on Friday. OG was 1066 and FG was 1006 an amazing 90% apparent attenuation  .
> 
> How are the other efforts coming out?
> 
> And Les, I have one put away for you mate.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Hah, I'm just drinking my version, using the Hoegaarden yeast and it's pretty incredible. Quite spicey, but very drinkable. I fermented the other half with the chimay yeast, tastes mildly like bubble-o-bill's bubble gum nose, very estery, Interesting but probably wouldn't use it for this again.
3522 or 1762 are probably good choices.
I used a low mash temp, and its turned out very dry, as much as I prefer dryer beers, would probably venture up to 66-67 next time.

BTW love the leuven yeast, a mate just picked up the schelde yeast, which might be interesting to try. Anyone used it.

Quintrex


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Quintrex said:


> Hah, I'm just drinking my version, using the Hoegaarden yeast and it's pretty incredible. Quite spicey, but very drinkable. I fermented the other half with the chimay yeast, tastes mildly like bubble-o-bill's bubble gum nose, very estery, Interesting but probably wouldn't use it for this again.
> 3522 or 1762 are probably good choices.
> I used a low mash temp, and its turned out very dry, as much as I prefer dryer beers, would probably venture up to 66-67 next time.
> 
> BTW love the leuven yeast, a mate just picked up the schelde yeast, which might be interesting to try. Anyone used it.
> 
> Quintrex



That's great to hear Quintrex. Have to admit that the Leuven has become a favourite for me as well, leaves a great malt profile in a dry beer and some nice phenols as well.
I have the Schelde yeast smackpack sitting in the fridge ready to use on a De Konick style pale ale. IIRC neonmeate has used this yeast a bit and if you do a search for De Konick you should find some info.

C&B
TDA


----------



## ozpowell

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I bottled my version of this fermented with the Leuven yeast on Friday. OG was 1066 and FG was 1006 an amazing 90% apparent attenuation  .
> 
> How are the other efforts coming out?
> 
> And Les, I have one put away for you mate.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Hey TDA,

How long to you intend to condition this brew?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That's great to hear Quintrex. Have to admit that the Leuven has become a favourite for me as well



Yep, fantastic yeast... Trust bloody Wyeast to pull it from the shelves though.  

Fingers crossed they have the foresight to bring it back. 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

ozpowell said:


> Hey TDA,
> 
> How long to you intend to condition this brew?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


Gidday Michael,

It's been conditioned for 8 weeks and only this long because I have had plenty of stock to get through. 3 weeks would have been fine as it tasted pretty nice out of the secondary at that time. I bottled half of this batch and plan to put the remainder into an 11 litre keg. 
Try it with the Wyeast 1762 if you can't get the Leuven yeast.

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Yep, fantastic yeast... Trust bloody Wyeast to pull it from the shelves though.
> 
> Fingers crossed they have the foresight to bring it back.
> 
> Warren -


Might have to send them an email Warren and threaten a boycott of there products if it doesn't come back as a VSS h34r: Or we could ask nicely  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Quintrex

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Might have to send them an email Warren and threaten a boycott of there products if it doesn't come back as a VSS h34r: Or we could ask nicely
> 
> C&B
> TDA



From memory didn't they just make it a 'seasonal' release?

Q


----------



## Quintrex

Hey melbourne guys 
Was wondering if theres any interest in making up the same blonde base wort, and all using different yeasts(belgian)? Then meeting up to swap, i guess similar in style to a standard case swap.

I'd be interesting to taste the difference in flavour from the yeasts, and pick up a nice selection of yeasts if your into yeast culturing.
I know from the two different strains I've used so far, they're worlds apart!!!

Q


----------



## Weizguy

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I bottled my version of this fermented with the Leuven yeast on Friday. OG was 1066 and FG was 1006 an amazing 90% apparent attenuation  .
> 
> How are the other efforts coming out?
> 
> And Les, I have one put away for you mate.
> 
> C&B
> TDA


Very kind of you, TDA.

I better get my Unibroue yeast firing and produce one of these fine ales soon.

Too many beers and too little time. Prob won't get to make a Winter warmer unless I do it soon, and there's a list of beers wanting to put a little magic in my brewhouse, including a POL Vienna lager and a Steam beer in no-chill jerry's.

Thanks TDA. A large bottle of Unibroue-y blonde ale will be your reward.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## matski02

Interesting topic.

I noticed that someone has tried the Chimay yeast, but isn't that just a bottling yeast?

Matt


----------



## matski02

Interesting topic.

I noticed that someone has tried the Chimay yeast, but isn't that just a bottling yeast?

I would like to clarify on this as someone has told me (I'm green when it comes to this subject) that they filter the beer once fermented and add a bottling yeast as to not give away their secrets.

Matt


----------



## kook

Brew King said:


> Interesting topic.
> 
> I noticed that someone has tried the Chimay yeast, but isn't that just a bottling yeast?
> 
> I would like to clarify on this as someone has told me (I'm green when it comes to this subject) that they filter the beer once fermented and add a bottling yeast as to not give away their secrets.
> 
> Matt



It's not to "not give away secrets". When brewing such a high gravity beer that has been lagered & filtered, it is preferable to an appropriate amount of fresh yeast for bottle conditioning.

WYeast 1214 is supposedly the Chimay strain.


----------



## Weizguy

Just in case someone searches this thread in the future, I am linking to my post in the "What are you Brewing II" thread, as I'm brewing this beer (TDA's recipe) today.
I'll be working with the Unibroue (Canadian/Belgian) yeast from Wyeast - W3864.

A bottle is to be saved for TDA, for yeast/flavour comparison and evaluation.

Les :icon_cheers:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Les the Weizguy said:


> Just in case someone searches this thread in the future, I am linking to my post in the "What are you Brewing II" thread, as I'm brewing this beer (TDA's recipe) today.
> I'll be working with the Unibroue (Canadian/Belgian) yeast from Wyeast - W3864.
> 
> A bottle is to be saved for TDA, for yeast/flavour comparison and evaluation.
> 
> Les :icon_cheers:


Ah, thanks for the reminder Les. My memory aint what it used to be. :lol: 

Keen to hear how it works out with the Unibroue yeast.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Duff

And a bottle as well for you TDA once it's ready. 

I plan to brew this weekend based on your receipe and will be using 1388 (or 3522?) thanks to the lack of yeast supply in the far north.

Cheers.


----------



## Effect

I brewed this in December 08, it was my 3rd AG. I no chilled it and fermented it as per the recipe, 3 weeks in primary and 3 weeks in secondary - and it turned out the brightest beer I have made (made 16 beers so far). I am definately going to be adopting a similar fermenting schedule for my next beers. How ever, I didn't drink any of the beers until 3 months in the bottle (was hoping to wait until 6, but hey I couldn't wait that long after trying one). I am down to my last bottle 

It is a very lovely beer and will be brewed again - thinking of doing a double batch and get them both fermenting at the same time when it gets cool enough here in adelaide.

For all of those new AGers umming and arring about what recipe to do, this is a great one to get started on if you want to go down the belgian path.

From creating this recipe, TDA has my respect as a top brewer and hold his other recipies now in the same esteem.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## State of the Mind

I'm going to be brewing this, this Saturday coming, I can't wait.  

Looks like a great recipe. But I would expect no less for such a nice beer.


----------



## Mobbee007

State of the Mind said:


> I'm going to be brewing this, this Saturday coming, I can't wait.
> 
> Looks like a great recipe. But I would expect no less for such a nice beer.


I'm doing it next week. If only we could swap some bottles!! Will you post your results and what yeast are you going to use?


----------



## Nick JD

Stupid question: what is the beer style the a Leffe Blonde comes under? Belgian Ale? Or is it more specific than that?

EDIT: Sorry - just answered my own question : Belgian Strong Ale --> Belgian Blond Ale

So a Leffe Blonde needs to be 6%?


----------



## State of the Mind

RexBanner said:


> I'm doing it next week. If only we could swap some bottles!! Will you post your results and what yeast are you going to use?


If only...
Yeah, I am using the Wyeast 1762 as the recipe suggests. This will be my first time trying any of the Belgian beers so I thought I would try not to deviate from the recipe. Where my creativity has gone I do not know. :lol: 



Nick JD said:


> So a Leffe Blonde needs to be 6%?


Well considering we are trying to clone the commercial leffe which is just over 6.5% anything between 6 & 7% would be classed as a succes in my eyes, allthough 7% is getting quite strong.


----------



## sav

I am keen as to do a single batch off a leffe clone, Have we made any changes to this recipe and what yeast was most suited to the original any bit of help on this clone will be most appreciated .


cheers sav.


----------



## sav

sav said:


> I am keen as to do a single batch off a leffe clone, Have we made any changes to this recipe and what yeast was most suited to the original any bit of help on this clone will be most appreciated .
> 
> 
> cheers sav.



Any 1 out there .


----------



## hoohaaman

I have substituted original substitutes for the dingermans grain,I always make a double batch and split half to 1762 and half to 3787.Just what I like doing.

This recipe I have kegged or brewing at all times

Does that ease the choice?


----------



## jivesucka

would love to give it a go, but alas, i have not progressed to that advanced stage and have no idea what the shit you are talking about.


----------



## Nick JD

1762 yeast is supposed to be the correct yeast for this beer, but I'm not getting that Leffe taste.

Are we sure that 1762 is the Leffe yeast?


----------



## Effect

Nick JD said:


> 1762 yeast is supposed to be the correct yeast for this beer, but I'm not getting that Leffe taste.
> 
> Are we sure that 1762 is the Leffe yeast?




1762 is the rochefort yeast to my understanding...


----------



## theredone

so im not an all grainer yet but with all the hype about this beer i realy wanna try one. anyone got any ideas about an extract or small partial? thinking it would have to be a huge pale malt bill and maybe some caramunich and or pills? mild bittering with english noble hops? and a nice clean yeast, as used in ag recipe.

cheers guys


----------



## brettprevans

theredone said:


> so im not an all grainer yet but with all the hype about this beer i realy wanna try one. anyone got any ideas about an extract or small partial? thinking it would have to be a huge pale malt bill and maybe some caramunich and or pills? mild bittering with english noble hops? and a nice clean yeast, as used in ag recipe.
> 
> cheers guys


Saaz and styrian aren't English Nobel hops. Stick with them rather than elglish hops. . Also Belgian Abby isn't exactly clean. U want the yeast to kick off some flavours. 

If ur doing extract, yeah pale or extra pale with spec grains as per OP or u could use a tin of mogans caraamalt or similar. Won't be the same but....


----------



## theredone

ok guys so in the coming weeks im going to break my partial cherry and have a go at doing a modded version of this. have looked into a leffe extract recipe but it seems the ag version is where the goods are
looking at a tin of pale, and then baib in a 10 ltr(11.5 actually) pot for the rest(also have access to a 5ltr pot i normally use for steeping)
so somthing along the lines of 
3kg pilsner malt
.45 kg Munich Malt
.15 kg Caraamber
.10 kg Melanoidin Malt
.30kg Cane sugar

hops and yeast as per normal recipe

recipe looks about right?


these may be nubish questions but nontheless im going to ask

1. ill have the grains milled by supplier but the carraamber is a steep grain so should this only be cracked?
2. do i steep caraamber seperate to rest?
3. what temp am i looking to mash at and for how long(assuming mashing is just prolonged steeping of crushed grain rather than cracked for steep, from research conducted this is the conclusion ive come to)?
4. do i dump the grain sock into a bucket of warm water to sparge out some more sugars?(i am assuming yes but like i said, i ask nonetheless)
5. ferment temps? have tempmate setup so temps no longer an issue. im assuming its closer to lager temps for this style?
6. EDIT: sorry, also what brand of pilsner malt? there are quite a few available from craft brewer

i know further research and hours of reading could quite possible lead me to answers but from the search results im getting atm there is too much info to pick through and i still realy dont know what im looking for. ao again i apologize for the what may seem like silly questions.

cheers guys


----------



## Cocko

theredone said:


> these may be nubish questions but nontheless im going to ask
> 
> 1. ill have the grains milled by supplier but the carraamber is a steep grain so should this only be cracked?
> 2. do i steep caraamber seperate to rest?
> 3. what temp am i looking to mash at and for how long(assuming mashing is just prolonged steeping of crushed grain rather than cracked for steep, from research conducted this is the conclusion ive come to)?
> 4. do i dump the grain sock into a bucket of warm water to sparge out some more sugars?(i am assuming yes but like i said, i ask nonetheless)
> 5. ferment temps? have tempmate setup so temps no longer an issue. im assuming its closer to lager temps for this style?
> 6. EDIT: sorry, also what brand of pilsner malt? there are quite a few available from craft brewer
> 
> i know further research and hours of reading could quite possible lead me to answers but from the search results im getting atm there is too much info to pick through and i still realy dont know what im looking for. ao again i apologize for the what may seem like silly questions.
> 
> cheers guys





1. Milled = Cracked or Crushed or what ever you wanna call it, so no, all the same thing - Ross will sort it!
2. No, chuck it all in together, mashing is sort of like a controlled steep... so if you are soaking grain at the right temp anyway - all in together!
3. Anything from 64-67 depending on what kind of beer but for your first, ANYWHERE in that range will be fine - How long? At least an hour, but an hour is fine.. Try and maintain temp best you can.. wrap in towel/blanket etc... And yes, your research seems correct.
4. You can 'teabag' away if you dandy,, can't hurt - just do a brew or 2 to understand what you are actually doing by mashing grain.
5. I assume it is a lager, so if you can control ferment to lager temps and have the patience for true lagering than go nuts!
6. Malts do vary a lot but for your first mash, if its grain it will be better than not grain so, if it was me, JW is fine... its only a base malt - don't stress it!

BTW: The yeast is 3787 - don't tell anyone.

2c.


----------



## Nick JD

Cocko said:


> BTW: The yeast is 3787 - don't tell anyone.



The young fella at Craftbrewer told me 1762 was the Leffe Blonde yeast. After 4 attempts ... I don't think it is - there's squat esters and phenolics even fermented high. I will now stop tweaking the recipe in futility! I swore I would have got closer to Leffe Blonde using WB06.

Thanks for that info - the blurb for 3787 sound much more like it. More like a weizen yeast.


----------



## theredone

cheers cocko muchly appreciated

just running through the math i might need to do 2 tins of pale and more like a kg of pilsner and the rest of the malts. i dont think my 11.5 pot will mash close to 4kg of grain will it?

and re: 3787 ta for heads up. reading into it a little it says that phenol and esters are dependant on ferment temp and recommended tems are 18-25. as i said earlier i would have thought this style would call for lager temps. but anyway where abouts on this scale should i aim for? im assuming higher would produce more fruity esters but yeah not too sure

cheers again


----------



## Supra-Jim

Hi Theredone,

Regarding temps, for this style of beer I would start at 18deg and raise the temp 1deg a day up to 25degC.

Cheers SJ


----------



## BigDaddy

I have have this in primary right now - first BIAB for me. I used some saved Trappist Hugh Grav yeast saved from my belgian strong that I had brewed. OG was 1065 and it had come down to 1020 after 4 days. It motored along at about 22deg and has slowed considerably now

I was going to rack it across to secondary after a week in total. Does that sound like a good plan?? Just worried that I might get some undesirable flavours if I leave it on that yeast trub.

Cheers,


----------



## gap

Leave it alone and let the yeast do it's job properly.
You will not get off flavours after 1 week.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Mobbee007

Last attempt I did I left for 4 weeks in primary & just bottled from there & all was good


----------



## BigDaddy

THanks fellas -will do


----------



## Hodgo71

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Hey bennyc,
> 
> the only tip I would give you is use an authentic Belgian yeast such as 1762, 1214 or even 3787 (all from Wyeast)
> 
> I brewed this again last month and used the Leuven Ale yeast. It is currently conditioning and samples are really promising. I don't think you can go too wrong with the malt bill on this and you could easily mix the hop varieties up a bit but aim for the same bitterness (no American hops however), let the yeast do the talking.
> 
> Good luck with it.
> 
> C&B
> TDA


G'Day Drunk Arab,

Got all the ingredients to do your leffe blonde clone. I'm going to use 1214 yeast. 
What were your mash temps mate? I have read 65 to 66. Is the what you reckon and how about mash in and mash out temps and times? Keen as, so much so I'm going to brew two and pitch a double!

Cheers,
Hodgo


----------



## Weizguy

Happy to answer here, as I have brewed this beer a few times.

From here - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/380-fly-blown-belgian/ 13 posts down the thread. 

'single infusion at 65C. Pitch a lot of healthy yeast and the beer should attenuate nicely down to 1010 or below."

Les


----------



## Hodgo71

Les the Weizguy said:


> Happy to answer here, as I have brewed this beer a few times.
> 
> From here - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/380-fly-blown-belgian/ 13 posts down the thread.
> 
> 'single infusion at 65C. Pitch a lot of healthy yeast and the beer should attenuate nicely down to 1010 or below."
> 
> Les


Hey Les,

Thanks mate, got the grain all sorted now so I'll get the brews out in the next few days. Have two smack packs of 1214 (which all the boys in my brew club reckon would be best plus Jamil used that in his clone!) which I'll make a starter from anyway.

Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## beaker

Gonna bottle my Leffe Blonde on the weekend. What sort of carbonation level should I aim for?


----------



## Weizguy

> Hey Les,
> 
> Thanks mate, got the grain all sorted now so I'll get the brews out in the next few days. Have two smack packs of 1214 (which all the boys in my brew club reckon would be best plus Jamil used that in his clone!) which I'll make a starter from anyway.
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon.


I used the Saf S-33 x 2 packets and it was very close for me. Not so close with W3864 (Canadian/Belgian ale), and not yet tried with W1762 (iirc, the Rochefort yeast/Belgian Ale II), but that's one that TDA preferred, along with Leuven. Maybe I'll try with the Schelde yeast (split batch).



> Gonna bottle my Leffe Blonde on the weekend. What sort of carbonation level should I aim for?


Typical Belgian carbonation is medium high. I'd be looking at 2.8 - 3.5 vol CO2


----------

